# Tube vs tray



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have been looking at amazen smoke tube 12 inch and the 8x5 tray. I know the tube last about 6 hrs can't find any info on the tray so if any one can help or can comment would help thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 29, 2016)

Trays last around 12 hours.

What smoker you want to use them in?


----------



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Masterebuilt 40 inch vertical gasser


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 29, 2016)

I think Todd says to use the tubes in gassers.


----------



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry left out gonna use for cold smoking. I like wood chunks for hot smoking. I need to cold smoke some bacon for 36hrs


----------



## cmayna (Feb 29, 2016)

Will you use it only for cold smoking?, if so, I would used the tray and some of Todd's dust for it is a cooler smoker versus pellets.  Does your gasser have a single round burner?  Where in the gasser were you planning to place the smoker?  Mine is located under the burner for my cold smoke sessions.


----------



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes for cold only and it has a single round burner do u think the pellets would rise to smokers temp over 100° if so where can I get toddy dust?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2016)

rstohr85 said:


> Yes for cold only and it has a single round burner do u think the pellets would rise to smokers temp over 100° if so where can I get toddy dust?





> In my MES 40, insulated, the Pellets raise the ambient temp 25-35°F over several hours. So cold smoking Cheese on a 70-75°F day can leave you with a nasty surprise. Todd sells the Dust as well...JJ


----------



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the temp info I will leave the cheese smoking for the 10° to 20° winter days


----------



## wade (Feb 29, 2016)

I find that the AMNTS tubes produce way too much smoke for cold smoking in a small chamber and it is easy to over smoke. The AMNPS tray produces a much more controlled smoke and is what I use for every smoke. I have not used any of Todd's generators with dust but these would probably be even gentler and so worth a try.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 29, 2016)

When I do cold smoking in my masterbuilt gasser, with the AMMPS under the burner, The temp rarely rises more than 10* above ambient temp.  I have smoked cheese many times in 60* weather. Have also done butter in similar weather.  Rarely has the temp of the chamber gone above 75*.  The key is to separate the smoke generator from the finished product as much as you can.  I've also tried using my mailbod mod which really helps.


----------



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well I just bit the bullet bought the 5x8 pellet smoker and 4lbs of dust hopefully it show up in time for this













1232-MMS-1456584656000-attachment1-IMG_20160227_08



__ rstohr85
__ Feb 29, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Feb 29, 2016)

Well........for one who wears "no nonsense LISA" socks,,,,,,I sure hope for your sake that it does arrive in time   LOL   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But seriously, is there a box under your smoker that resides under the burner?   If so,  that is where my smoke generator resides.  Not inside the smoker.


----------



## rstohr85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well that was my mother's sock she put the 30lbs of belly in the brine for me since I am in West Virginia and could not do it


----------



## cmayna (Feb 29, 2016)

I was just playin' with ya.    You should have very good results from using the tray.


----------



## sundown farms (Mar 1, 2016)

Just got a 12" tube and used it to cold smoke cured bacon. It produced way too much smoke in my Weber Kettle; i.e. a small chamber. It also raised the temp 15-20 degrees on a 65 degree day. I am sure it will be great in a large chamber.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the 6",12",18" and the new expandable tube. I use them in my GOSM for both hot and cold smokes. Never found that I get too much smoke. I also use them in my mailbox mod for piping smoke into the other smokers I have. Works great.













23441634462_eef9a16399_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 1, 2016


















22834830897_c2e5be2206_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 1, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2016)

Sundown Farms said:


> Just got a 12" tube and used it to cold smoke cured bacon. It produced way too much smoke in my Weber Kettle; i.e. a small chamber. It also raised the temp 15-20 degrees on a 65 degree day. I am sure it will be great in a large chamber.


I get too much smoke with the Tube in my MES 40 too.

So I use my AMNPS and AMNS for all my smokes.

I believe the Tube to be better for larger smokers and/or High Altitude smoking (where the AMNPS has problems).

Bear


----------

